# Calibrating a pH meter, can anyone in Vancouver help?



## Sean's Ponds (Dec 3, 2015)

I ordered a pH meter off eBay and the batteries were dead on arrival. I have purchased new batteries and it works now but it did not come with calibration solutions.

Is there anyone in Vancouver who has a recently calibrated pH meter that is willing to help me compare and calibrate mine.

Other option, Is there some place I can get the calibration solutions or powder in Vancouver?

Any help is appreciated.

Cheers,
Sean


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

you can use a test kit that is new. I can do one at my work but that's in surrey


----------



## charlie1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Check with your local Hydroponics stores for calibration solution.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I have calibration solution but I'm in maple ridge. I got mine from a hydroponics store in maple ridge.


----------



## Sean's Ponds (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks for the info everyone. I found pH7 and pH4 online at Jons plant Factory in Burnaby and will pick some up tomorrow. My additional question is, for a cheapo pH meter from China, do I need both pH7 and pH4 to calibrate the high and the low or would the pH7 be sufficient since my optimal testing range will be 6.2 - 7.5?
The solutions are only $7.50 each per 500ml so it wont break the bank but its just another couple bottles of things I do not have room for.

Advice appreciated.

Cheers,
Sean


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I know that my ph meter requires both solutions for calibration. In calibration mode it will ask for 7.0. So put the probe in 7.0 and press the button. Then it says put the probe in 4.0 and press the button. Then it is calibrated.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I hate calibrating. I just buy a new one when it's no longer calibrated. Lol. I had about 5 I calibrated ones! Mine came with 4,7 and 10 to calibrate. 
Time to buy a new meter! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

April said:


> I hate calibrating. I just buy a new one when it's no longer calibrated. Lol. I had about 5 I calibrated ones! Mine came with 4,7 and 10 to calibrate.
> Time to buy a new meter!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


April I love this comment for so many reasons! Lol

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

You need to calibrate two points for fresh water. 7 and 4


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

April said:


> I hate calibrating. I just buy a new one when it's no longer calibrated. Lol. I had about 5 I calibrated ones! Mine came with 4,7 and 10 to calibrate.
> Time to buy a new meter!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I left my Pinpoints in my SW tanks. Have not look at the meter for years. I thihnk I calibrated them once is 18 years. Hahaha. I think I am going to take a look tonight - hope the tips are still there.


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

Please tell me I don't have to calibrate a TDS meter. I just ordered one online and I'm already scared the instructions aren't going to be in English. Wow, so much to learn for a noob🤕

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean's Ponds (Dec 3, 2015)

I picked up Pinpoint 7ph and 4ph at J&L for a couple bucks. My TDS meter came from Patrick already calibrated.

Cheers,
Sean


----------

